

The BlackBerry Passport enigma: TCOB-machine or “worst designed thing, ever” - jonathansizz
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/ars-reviews-the-blackberry-passport-the-corporate-tool/

======
ufmace
The most interesting part about this device is that it apparently has support
for Android apps with restricted permissions, as has been requested by Android
enthusiasts for roughly forever, and implemented in CyanogenMod. Seems that
Cyanogen did the relatively simple thing of just disabling the permission. I
wonder if this works the same way, or if they implemented what I've always
wanted to see - faked permissions. Like if the app wants to request your
contact list and you restrict that, instead of the app trying, throwing an
exception, and dying, it just gets passed back an empty contact list, or a
fake location, or the system tells it that its SMS was sent but actually
ignores it.

